# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ποδαρικο με γκουλντιανακια

## Diamante de Gould

Ανοιγω λοιπον την ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης των εξωτικων με ευχαριστα και ευχομαι να την γεμισουμε συντομα με αναλογα αλλα και με πολλες καλες συμβουλες και μυστικα.
Σας παρουσιαζω τα τελευταια(πιθανον) μικρα για το 2009 και επφυλασσομαι για φωτογραφιες μολις ξεπεταρισουν μιας και σημερα ειναι 17 ημερων και τα 6 τους.
Εδω ειναι τα 2 τους σε ηλικα 6-7 ημερων οταν τους περασα τα δαχτυλιδια που μου χαρισε ο φιλος Αντωνης (pantazo). 
Τα δαχτυλιδια ειναι 2.5 μμ απο αυτα που πωλουνται στα μαγαζια με αυξον αριθμο και χρονια.

----------


## Αλεξης

Μπραβο Οδυσσεα να σου ζησουν.

Υ.Γ. Θα ειναι καποιο απο αυτα κιτρινο λευκοστηθο κοκκινοκεφαλο;   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή αρχή στην ενότητα Οδυσσέα να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά να πω ότι δεν ζηλεύω;Ψέμματα θα πω. Τι πουλάκια ζευγάρωσες; :congrats:

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι οδυσσεα και συ και οι γονεις τους  :Happy:   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Με τέτοια μωρά σιγουρα θα πάει καλά!!!!!!
*Να σου ζήσουν!!!!*
Κάθε φορα που βλέπω αυτά τα πουλία,θέλω όλο και περισσότερο να αποκτήσω...αν και δεν έχω βρει σε κανένα pet εδώ κατώ      ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ευχαριστω παιδια.
Αυτα τα 2 στις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο ζευγαρι αρσενικο κιτρινο κοκκινοκεφαλο διπλου παραγοντα και θυληκο πρασινο λευκοστηθο μαυροκεφαλο. Ειναι κιτρινα ισως παστελ και αυτο στην μεσαια φωτογραφια ισως ντιλουτ.

ΥΓ. Αλεξη το πρωτο αβαταρισιο σου εχει ερθει πετωντας   :winky:

----------


## abscanary

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε. Και σ' άλλα με υγεία   :Happy:

----------


## maria

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Μπράβο τα μωράκια   ::   ::

----------


## fragos

να τα χαιρεσαι Οδυσσεα!!!

----------


## pantazo

Μπράβο Οδυσσέα. Και εγώ είμαι σε ανάλογη φάση. Θα βάλω σχετικό Post.

----------


## mpikis

ΤΩΡΑ πε μου..τι ειναι αυτα????πουλια ειναι (ο χαζος)???χαχαχαχ!ωραιος αλανι..το τι εινια το γραφω στην υπογραφη μου!παιζει ρολο που κάποιο ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο στο δέρμα και κάποιο σκουρόχρωμο??παιζει ρόλο για το τελικο χρωμα τους???

----------


## Niva2gr

Περιμενουμε καινούριες φωτογραφίες, με φτέρωμα αυτή τη φορά!

----------


## maria ps

πολύ γλυκιές φωτογραφίες, να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Σημερα βγηκε και ο τελευταιος μικρος απο αυτη την φωλια και σας τους παρουσιαζω.
Το μπλε μικρο ειναι απο αλλους γονεις και το υιοθετησαν αυτοι απο αυγο το οποιο εσκασε με διαφορα 4 ημερων απο τα κιτρινα "αδερφακια" του.
Θα του το πουμε οταν μεγαλωσει.

*Φιλε Μπικι τα κιτρινα μωρα ειναι με το ανοιχτοχρωμο δερμα, τα πρασινα με σκουροχρωμο και τα μπλε και τα ασημενια ειναι επισης ανοιχτοχρωμα αλλα προς το λευκο και οχι προς το κιτρινο οπως τα κιτρινα. 
** Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια παιδια   :Happy:

----------


## fragos

εχουν γινει πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Οδυσσέα. είναι καταπληκτικά τα γκουλντιανάκια!
Τελικά άρχισαν να μου τρέχουν τα σάλια!

----------


## fotis_k

Μπραβο Οδυσσεα!

Καταπληκτικα τα μωρα.Απο ποιο πετ σοπ τα βρηκατε τα δατχυλιδια?Υπαρχουν και σε αλλα μεγεθη?

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Απο το culpret.gr ειναι Φωτη.
Εχει σε πολλες διαμετρους.
Λογικα θα εχει και για παπαγαλους.
Τωρα δεν ξερω ποτε βγαζει τα νεα του 2010.
Αν ειναι να παραγγειλεις, ρωτησε τους για να ξερουμε.
Παντως ειναι πολυ καλα γιατι εχουν τα χρωματα της εκαστοτε χρονιας και αναγραφουν κωδικο χωρας, χρονια, αυξον αριθμο και αλλα.

----------


## fotis_k

> Απο το culpret.gr ειναι Φωτη.
> Εχει σε πολλες διαμετρους.
> Λογικα θα εχει και για παπαγαλους.
> Τωρα δεν ξερω ποτε βγαζει τα νεα του 2010.
> Αν ειναι να παραγγειλεις, ρωτησε τους για να ξερουμε.
> Παντως ειναι πολυ καλα γιατι εχουν τα χρωματα της εκαστοτε χρονιας και αναγραφουν κωδικο χωρας, χρονια, αυξον αριθμο και αλλα.


Aπο την ανοιξη που θα ξαναεχω γεννες ισως παραγγειλω.


Ευχαριστω..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να τα χαιρεσε!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Οδυσσέα, πως ειναι τα μικρά? Μεγαλώνουν?  :Happy:  Βάλε κι άλλες φωτογραφίες αν μπορείς... να τα καμαρώνουμε...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Τα μικρα ειναι ολα πολυ καλα και περιμενουν σιγα σιγα και τους νεους τους φιλους σε μερικες μερες.
Εδω ειναι και μια φωτογραφια απο το πως δειχνουν σημερα ολα μαζι απογαλακτισμενα και μακρια απο τους γονεις τους πλεον.
Χρωματα απο την Ανοιξη και μετα  :sleep:

----------


## jk21

να ναι παντα καλα , να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα περιποιεισαι καλε μου φιλε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οδυσσέα να σου ζήσουν.Τελικά τα έχεις στο μπαλκόνι;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ευχαριστω παιδια.
Απο φετος ναι ολα στο μπαλκονι εκτος απο 2 που μεγαλωνω στο χερι λογω του οτι τα πεταγαν οι γονεις τους και δεν ειχα παραμανες και ενα αρρωστο που το εφερα μεσα μονο του.
Το καλοκαιρι με το καλο θα γραψω ολες τις εμπειριες μου σχετικα με το θεμα gouldians και χειμωνας.

----------


## Niva2gr

Να σου ζήσουν τα καινούρια μικρά και στο κλαρί τώρα!
Περιμένουμε τις εμπειρίες σου, αλλά και νέα τους ενδιάμεσα!

----------


## Evie

Τι όμορφα και μονιασμένα αδερφάκια, έχουν ποζάρει ειδικά. Αλλά ο ένας μας γυρνάει την πλάτη.   ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πανεμορφα ειναι ολα τους..  :winky:   :winky:  
Μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο τωρα τα χρωματα τους...?  ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

> Πανεμορφα ειναι ολα τους..   
> Μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο τωρα τα χρωματα τους...?



Σταυρο ναι.
Τα χρωματα της πλατης τους οπως βλεπεις και στην φωτογραφια ξεχωριζουν ευκολα απο μικρα.
Ξεχωριζουν επισης και απο το χρωμα τους οταν ειναι νεογεννητα.
Στα κιτρινα μαλιστα μπορεις να ξερεις και το χρωμα κεφαλης που θα εχουν (ή εστω τον παραγοντα αν ειναι μαυροκεφαλα) πριν καν βγαλουν χρωματιστα φτερακια, απο το χρωμα που περνει το ραμφος τους.
Στα μελλοντικα κοκκινοκεφαλα κοκκινιζει και αντιστοιχα κιτρινιζει στα κιτρινοκεφαλα.
Επισης εαν βιαζεσαι να μαθεις στα σιγουρα, μπορεις να τραβηξεις 1-2 φτερακια απο το κεφαλι και το στηθος μολις τα πουλακια αφησουν την φωλια και στην θεση τους θα βγουν τα χρωματιστα.
Στην περιπτωση βεβαια που ζευγαρωνεις πουλια με τα ιδια χρωματα και γνωριζοντας το γενεαλογικο τους δεντρο, μπορεις να ξερεις απο πριν τι ακριβως χρωματα θα βγουν.

*Στην φωτογραφια απο αριστερα προς δεξια ειναι πρασινο, κιτρινο, κιτρινο, dilute, μπλε.

----------


## annouk313

οδυσσεα παρα πολυ ωραια τα μικρα!μπραβο μπραβο!!μαρεσε πολυ και η κλουβα στην οποια τα εχεις,φαινεται μεγαλη κ πολυ βολικη!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> οδυσσεα παρα πολυ ωραια τα μικρα!μπραβο μπραβο!!μαρεσε πολυ και η κλουβα στην οποια τα εχεις,φαινεται μεγαλη κ πολυ βολικη!!


Οδυσσέα βάλε μας μια φωτό να δούμε ολόκληρη τη κλούβα σου.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αυτη ειναι η κλουβα αναπαραγωγης παιδια.
Οι διαστασεις καθε οροφου ειναι 40x40x80.
Επι της ευκαιριας σας παρουσιαζω και τα τελευταια μικρα που φωτογραφησα μαζι με την κλουβα   ::  

*Οποιος θελει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για την κλουβα καλητερα να μου στειλει πμ γιατι δεν θελω να κανω διαφημιση.

----------


## xXx

Οδυσσέα να τα χαίρεσαι τα κουκλιά σου ομορφαίνουν το φόρουμ μας  ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Και αυτα τα μικρα μεγαλωσαν και πηραν τα χρωματα τους. 
Κοριτσακια τα κιτρινα και αρσενικος ο μικρος υιοθετημενος. 
Οι φωτογραφιες τα αδικουν  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Οδυσσέα είναι σκέτα ζαχαρωτά τα μικρά σου!!  ::  
Αυτό της 1ης φωτό θα γίνει σαν αυτό στο άβατάρ σου;
Το δεύτερο μου θύμισε φρούτο και το τρίτο, εε, δεν έχω λόγια, έχω αδυναμία στο τιρκουάζ!

Μπράβο!!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Απορία! Γιατί έχουν 2 δαχτυλιδάκια (αν κατάλαβα καλά), ένα κλειστού και ένα ανοιχτού τύπου;
Σε βοηθάνε στο να ξεχωρίζεις εσύ κάτι ή συνηθίζεται για κάποιο λόγο στα γκούλντιαν; Και πάλι μπράβο, είναι από τα πιο όμορφα πουλιά τα γκουλντιανάκια  ::

----------


## tasrek

Πανδαισία χρωμάτων. Μπράβο πολύ ωραία πουλιά. Να σου ζήσουν.  ::

----------


## angelfarm

πολυ ομορφα!!!!!και πολυ περιποιημενα...!!!!!!να τα χαιρεσαι Οδυσσεα!!!!!!!!....

----------


## douke-soula

Οδυσσεα να τα χαιρεσαι τα χρωματιστουλια σου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ειναι απιθανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντιγονη εμενα το δευτερο μου θυμιζει ροδακινο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια και τις ευχες σας.

Αντιγονη αυτα ειναι τα ενηλικα τους χρωματα και δεν θα αλλαξουν επιπλεον.
Η μονη περιπτωση να αλλαξουν ειναι να περασουν καποια πτεροροια σε συνθηκες χαμηλου φωτισμου οπου μπορει να γινει καπου μελανιστικο ή να σκουρινει αρκετα το κιτρινο δειχνοντας dilute.
Να αλλαξουν τελειως φαινοτυπο ομως οχι.
Αυτο στο avatar ειναι αρχεγονο ενω τα 3 αυτα μικρα ειναι μεταλλαξεις. 

Η μια κυρια δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου γιατι το πεταξε οταν ηταν μικρη ή της το εβγαλαν οι γονεις της.
Τα πλαστικα τα βαζω για να καταγραφω ευκολοτερα σε ποια οικογενεια ανηκουν ή για να ξεχωριζω τους φορεις του μπλε οι οποιοι δεν διαφερουν εμφανισιακα απο ενα που δεν ειναι φορεας.
Το καταλαβαινεις μονο γνωριζοντας τους γονεις του ή ανακαλυπτοντας το μετα απο μια γεννα που εδωσα μπλε απογονο.

----------


## maria

Μπράβο Οδυσσέα μου σου αξίζουν αυτές οι χαρές !Πάντα τέτοια.

----------

